
CCleaner Compromised to Distribute Malware for Almost a Month - wglb
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/ccleaner-compromised-to-distribute-malware-for-almost-a-month/
======
ColinWright
The discussion is substantial, and over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274339)

